# THIS GUY IS ON DOPE!



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Wait until you see his asking price and shipping fee for this scratched up gem.

BTW, it's in Puerto Rico.

Precision Power car amplifier | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wait until you see his asking price and shipping fee for this scratched up gem.
> 
> BTW, it's in Puerto Rico.
> 
> ...


Looks like he needs to learn FRICKEN english!!!!

HERE IS AN USED CAR AMPLIFIER, ITS AN OLD SCHOOL PRESICION POWER PRO ART 100, ITS 2CH, 50X2 HIGHT CURRENT, IT WAS WORKING GREAT BEFORE I REMOVE IT FROM MY CAR. SOME LITTLE SCRATCHES BUT NOTHING HEAVY. PLUGS ARE NOT INCLUDED. GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY BIDDING!!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

He is definately smoking crack! But... The ProArt 100 is pretty damn rare and usually fetches some decent coin. I would say that it'll fetch $375-$450 with maybe $40 shipping.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

IDK, I thought $500 was kinda cheap for shipping :shrug:


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

The Pro Art 50's are not very common these days either, I take it?










How about the AX606.2 ?


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I remember seeing a ProArt 100 earlier this month and I don't think it sold for anywhere near $1000 and was in near mint condition. $500 for shipping??? Is he going to get on a plane and hand deliver it to the buyer??? lol


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

PRECISION POWER PPI ART A1200 AMPLIFIER | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

No graphics and has been relisted a few times. keeps getting cheaper, so soon it will be at a decent price. wonder if the paint was so bad that covering up the artwork was the only way to go. $330 isn't bad at all and i assume it works since it is installed in the pic, but that could have been some time ago.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

If you want a MINT PROART100 in box for about $700 PM me. My buyer is selling them and they're in the same condition.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

The seller updated the shipping to $50, so he must have realized the craziness of $500. might be able to get a decent deal on it if he has any sense about it's condition.


----------

